#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  Gitam University 2012 Admission, Cutoff, Placements, Ranking, Fees, Hostels

## Kinan chaudhary

Hi Friends,

This is Kinan from Gitam University Vishakhapatanam, and I am here to answer your queries regarding Gitam admissions for 2012-2016 batch.

This is a discussion thread in which you can clear all your doubts regarding this college. Here some Information about college.

*About GITAM University**:*The university has two campuses - its main campus at Visakhapatnam, and an off campus at Hyderabad. Known for its creative dynamism and flexibility, the university offers varied programmes blending skill development and value orientation to shape the career of students and develop holistic personality to be privileged members of the civil society. The university also offers several programmes through distance learning to increase access to higher education with emphasis on reaching the unreached.

The university has established placement cell in each of its institutes to train and guide the students in finding lucrative placements. The placement record has been consistently highly impressive, with major recruiters from both the core and IT companies.

*Affiliated University*: Autonomous University

*Mode Of Admission in 2012-13*: 
Admissions to all the programmes offered by the University are made on merit assessed through an all-India online entrance examination.GITAM Admission Test (GAT) is a computer based online test for admission      to UG & PG Technology Programs in GITAM University at its  Visakhapatnam and Hyderabad      Campuses.
*Eligibility for admission to GITAM University**:*
Should have secured minimum 60% aggregate marks in Physics, Chemistry, and Maths (PCM) and 1st class or equivalent grade in the qualifying paper in single attempt can apply for B.Tech (except biotechnology)
To take admission for biotechnology, other than the 1st class in qualifying exam, a minimum of 60% aggregate marks in Biology, Chemistry & Physics or Mathematics, Physics or Chemistry are required.The admission to the various disciplines will purely be based on the rank obtained in GAT 2012.
*Ranking:* Gitam University is currently placed among top 20 private university in India


*GITAM University Fee structure:*

*Course
*
*Duration*
*First year*
*2nd Year*
*3rd Year*
*4th Year*
*5th Year*



Tuition fee
Special fee
Total





B.Tech.
4years
1,39,000
15,000
1,54,000
1,54,000
1,54,000
1,54,000
--

B. Aeronautical Engg.
4 years
2,10,500
15,000
2,25,500
2,25,500
2,25,500
2,25,500
--

B.Arch.
5 years
1,61,000
15,000
1,76,000
1,76,000
1,76,000
1,76,000
1,76,000

B.Tech. + M.Tech. (ECE)
5 years
1,55,500
15,000
1,70,500
1,70,500
1,70,500
1,70,500
1,70,500

B.Tech. + M.Tech. (Mechanical)
5 years
1,55,500
15,000
1,70,500
1,70,500
1,70,500
1,70,500
1,70,500

MBA (Int.)
5 years
1,24,200
32,000
1,56,200
1,46,200
1,46,200
2,67,200
2,67,200

MBA
2 years
2,45,200
32,000
2,77,200
2,67,200
--
--
--



.
*Gitam University Branches & intakes:* *Streams at Graduate Level*
B.Tech. Electronics & Communication EngineeringB.Tech. Electronics & Instrumentation EngineeringB.Tech. Computer Science & EngineeringB.Tech. Mechanical EngineeringB.Tech. Electrical & Electronics EngineeringB.Tech. Information TechnologyB.Tech. Civil EngineeringB.Tech. Industrial EngineeringB.Tech. BiotechnologyBachelor of Architecture
*Cut Offs in 2011:* Cutoffs vary for admissions through AIEEE & GAT. Please post your scores below for info.

*Placements 2011-12:* The University has established Training & Placement Center in each of the Institutes headed by a senior faculty member. The objectives of the center are to:
provide training for development of integrated personality.

provide employable skills to all students.

develop innovative entrepreneurs and dynamic leaders for the nation.

achieve 100 per cent gainful placement.
The centre functions under the guidance of the principal of each institute. The training and placement officer is assisted by assistant training officer. A senior faculty member from each department coordinates the activities of the centre with the active involvement of student coordinators.

*Campus Facilities:*

Health & Fitness CenterConference HallsMess FacilityTransportationInternetBank and ATMMineral Water Facility
*Hostel Facilities:* With a view to providing personal care to the students coming from various corners of the country, the University has built hostels that provide the right academic ambience for students in search of excellence in their pursuits. The disciplined and caring hostel environment helps the student imbibe positive values which serve as a firm foundation for their life and career. With the spirit of sharing and living in a multicultural community, they grow into evolved human beings.

The University administration puts in all efforts to help the students feel at home in terms of comforts and concern of the hostel personnel. Eco-friendly environment, encouraging academic ambience, uncompromising quality of hygiene, steam cooking, safe drinking water, round the clock security, availability of qualified doctors and resident wardens, indoor games facilities, uninterrupted power supply- all these ensure a very safe and secure stay for the student.

*Boys Hostels*: At present three blocks of hostels provide hostel facilities to 1200 students with all the facilities.
*Saddarma Sadan*  A three floored building with a built up area of 7140 sq.mts accommodates 376 students.*Santhi Sadan*  Built with fully furnished suites of four floors in an area of 4287 sq.mts accommodates 275 students.*Vinay Sadan*  A seven floored block in an area of 12116 sq.mts accommodates 560 students. 

*Under Construction :*A New Hall of Residence of twelve floors in an area of 19729 sq.mts is under construction and expected to be ready in 2012 which accommodates 1100 students.
*Girls Hostels*
*Kokila Sadan*  A block of six floors built in an area of 13630 sq.mts accommodates 1000 students.
*Under Construction:*
A new hall of residence in fourteen floors in an area of 31807 sq.mts is under construction and expected to be ready in 2013 which is designed to accommodated 1560 students.

*Address:* *GITAM UNIVERSITY* , Gandhi Nagar, Rushikonda, Visakhapatnam-530 045, Andhra Pradesh, India

*Ask QUERIES.*





  Similar Threads: MIT Pune 2012 Admission, Cutoff, Placements, ranking, Fees, Hostels, Campus facilit Maharastra institute Of Technology, Pune 2013 Admission, Cutoff, Placements, ranking, Fees, Hostels ICFAI Hyderabad 2012 admission, Placements, CutOffs, Ranking, fees, hostels SJCE Mysore 2012 Admission, Cut Offs, Placements, Ranking, Fees, Hostels, campus Re: SJCE Mysore 2012 Admission, Cut Offs, Placements, Ranking, Fees, Hostels, campus

----------


## prajwala

My score is 95.  Which course can I get admission?

----------


## Kinan chaudhary

In which exam u scored 95 marks????

----------


## samgurram

I scored 115 in GAT. What branch I am likely to get based on the historical data of Admissions in 2011,2010 and 2009.

----------


## prajwala

My Rank is 4898 can I get Computer science engineering in Vizag or Hyd?

----------


## gg234

I got 8351 rank in GAT can i get ECE in GITAMs vizag

----------


## avinder_kaur

> I scored 115 in GAT. What branch I am likely to get based on the historical data of Admissions in 2011,2010 and 2009.


@*samgurram* you should try for hyderabad any branch good luck

---------- Post added at 11:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 AM ----------




> I got 8351 rank in GAT can i get ECE in GITAMs vizag


 @gg234   there are very less chances however you can try all the best... :): 

---------- Post added at 11:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 AM ----------




> My Rank is 4898 can I get Computer science engineering in Vizag or Hyd?


 @prajwala   you can try for Hyderabad Campus all the best...... :):

----------


## cavin

I got 6900 rank. which branch can i get in vizag and hyd

----------


## Prashansa.cg

> I got 6900 rank. which branch can i get in vizag and hyd


[MENTION=94953]cavin[/MENTION] you can get both EEE and Mechanical Branch

----------


## AJ.94

I got 10,895 rank.  Can i get aeronautical in hyd?

----------


## nitiarora

> I got 10,895 rank.  Can i get aeronautical in hyd?


[MENTION=102962]AJ.94[/MENTION] It seems very difficult although you can give it a try all the best

----------


## abhi2491

i got 214 rank in GAT(PGT) . will i get a seat in VLSI ???
is embedded systems branch opening this year fo PG????

----------


## kcs123

hi,

1. i got 2036 rank in gat . will i get cse branch ? 
2. also what is the hostel fees ? will i get hostel accomodation as there is only one girls hostel ?

thanks

----------


## bluerose

hi,

i got a rank of 4499 in gat 2012. can i get admission for biotechnology btech course in vizag.

thanks.

----------


## Ishita khanna

> i got 214 rank in GAT(PGT) . will i get a seat in VLSI ???
> is embedded systems branch opening this year fo PG????


this is a thread for btech admission

---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 PM ----------




> hi,
> 
> 1. i got 2036 rank in gat . will i get cse branch ? 
> 2. also what is the hostel fees ? will i get hostel accomodation as there is only one girls hostel ?
> 
> thanks


[MENTION=104238]kcs123[/MENTION] you should try for hyderabad any branch good luck

----------


## evmurray

My daughter got 6317 rank in GAT 2012. Will she get EEE in Hyderabad campus?

----------


## silksmitha.nitr

> My daughter got 6317 rank in GAT 2012. Will she get EEE in Hyderabad campus?


[MENTION=106480]evmurray[/MENTION] she has a fair chance of getting a seat as per last year's cutoff

----------


## evmurray

Thanks so much for the valuable information.

----------


## sharonkumar.k

i got 7573 rank in GAT 2012. so i got which branch. plz tell me sir....

----------


## Saikiran pattiwar

I got 18104 rank in gitam 2012 which can i get admission for ECE?

----------


## vivekvardhan

Hi , I have a rank of 18451 in GAT 2012. Is there a change of me getting admitted into the Vizag or Hyderabad Campus.
Please let me know.

----------


## Sneha lal

> i got 7573 rank in GAT 2012. so i got which branch. plz tell me sir....


hey,
      ya your rank is good so u'll surely get admission there................... in which branch r u interested ????

---------- Post added at 10:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 AM ----------




> I got 18104 rank in gitam 2012 which can i get admission for ECE?


hey,
      no u can't get ec in this rank but u can try for any decent branch in gitam.............  :):  ....... good luck..........

----------


## sharonkumar.k

thank u for your reply.
i am intrested ece and eee branches.so in both of these branches which branch i got.
so please kindly give reply to this qustion also...

----------


## Riya Gupta

> thank u for your reply.
> i am intrested ece and eee branches.so in both of these branches which branch i got.
> so please kindly give reply to this qustion also...


hey,
      core branches are always good so don't think much and go for EC.............. but EC is so common branch so it always filled so i think u'll get eee branch   :):

----------


## sujaysvs

Hello, Im sujay my rank is 7279. What could be my branch in the vizag campus?

----------


## kriti sharma

> Hello, Im sujay my rank is 7279. What could be my branch in the vizag campus?


hi,
    could u plz tel me in which entrance u got 7279 rank????

----------


## sujaysvs

ofcorse gitam i think its a discussion about gitam right?

----------


## rahul69dagreat

If we cancel the admission for gitam university how much will be charged ???????

----------


## rishi.gollu

hi i got 9925 rank in GAT 2012.shall i get mech /civil/ece/eee in vizag branch

----------


## kanishka18

sir i got 8385 in gat 2012 will i get cse.eie.civil.eee in vizag campus???

----------


## akhil288

I got 51 marks in vignan university eaxam can i get seat as per last year annalysis?

----------


## cassidy

Hi sir.. recently i've appeared for GAT 2013 for PGT and i scored 84 marks.. will i get qualified? please let me know as soon as possible..thank u.

----------


## prudhvi bolloju

i got 126 in gitam 2013 can i get ece or cse in vizag.

----------


## UN RAO

My daughter got 11000 in GAT'13. pl suggest possible branch and location either in hyd or vizag

----------


## Dipsy..

Do we have direct admissions in GITAM without writing GAT? Through AIEEE or otherwise? Please reply soon! It is damn urgent....  :=(:

----------

